# Solved: Cant install Realtek AC97 Audio Driver



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

I dont know but for some reason this message keeps popping up and no matter which one i press it repoops.. with first one it repops after few secs but with second one it repops after 30-40 secs. And driver wont install at all. Please help its really annoying..


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

cant download from that site


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the download link for *Realtek AC'97 Audio* for Windows Vista and Windows 7.

Click one of the "[email protected]" links to download and save it, then close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it, thn restart the computer.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Are you sure your computer has a Realtek AC'97 Audio device?

Go into the Device Manager and advise what's listed in

*Other Devices* (if this entry is present)

*Sound Video And Game Controllers*

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

Oh and btw. I got an question. Since i couldnt install ac97. I installed Realtek Hd Audio codec ( think was the name ) aNd it seems to work fine. Or there are something wrong cuz of using wrong one?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

vaikepois said:


> Since i couldnt install ac97. I installed Realtek Hd Audio codec ( think was the name ) aNd it seems to work fine.


Your computer must have *Realtek High Definition Audio* instead of *Realtek AC'97 Audio*.

If the sound is working okay now, you should have *Realtek High Definition Audio* or *Realtek HD Audio* listed in *Sound Video And Game Controllers* in the Device Manager.

The current version for Windows Vista/7 is 6.0.1.6316.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

yeah i have Realtek High Definition Audio

just pc info showed ac97 xD http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/rl/servicesupport/techsupport/ProfessionalPC/ESPRIMO/P/EsprimoP5905.htm


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

Why in that site it shows a97 while you say Realtek HD Audio? ( well i use it) Just wondering o.,o


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

vaikepois said:


> Why in that site it shows a97 while you say Realtek HD Audio? ( well i use it) Just wondering o.,o


It's listed in that site as *Realtek ALC260 AC97 High Definition Audio*

There's *Realtek ALC260 AC'97 Audio* and there's *Realtek ALC260 High Definition Audio* - which are different Realtek sound devices.

It's my guess the site made a typo or possibly uses both Realtek devices in the same model computer.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

AC'97 is just a sound protocol defined by Intel. HD sound can also be AC'97 sound.

In defiance of all common sense, Intel decided to call it the "AC'97 Codec", with "codec" meaning "coding/decoding" of the analog/digital signal. The word "codec", to the rest of the English-speaking peoples, means "compressor/decompressor" and is the driver-like object used in media players.


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

oh ok xD Well problem solved i guess.


----------

